# Breeding tortoises info (especially Red-foots)



## Madkins007 (May 11, 2011)

(To my fellow moderators, I debated with myself where this should go. If there is a better forum for it, please feel free to move it.)

Carl (cdmay) and Allegra (AllegraF) have written articles on breeding Red-foots that would almost certainly help lots of people getting ready to breed their tortoises.

Here are the locations:
Carl on nesting and incubation- http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/incubate.html

Allegra on hatching and neonatal care- http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/neonate.html

They also contributed great photos for both articles!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2011)

Hi Mark:

I don't usually have occasion to peruse your library, but I was looking for something for a newbie the other day and went to "the library!"

I must say, its looking pretty good. Quite a bit different from when you first put it up. A wonderful reference. Thanks for all your hard work.

This post is the reason we need a sub forum for breeding/hatching, etc. Someplace where we can go to read about it without having to do a search.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2011)

Why not title them and place them under the specific species section. Then lock it so no debate gets started. Or sticky it so it is on top of all the threads. If it is just placed as a normal thread under a general heading it will get passed over with time. 

I just read both, very nice job!


----------



## Madkins007 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, Yvonne!

Aldabraman- Yeah, that's easy for YOU to say!


----------



## allegraf (May 12, 2011)

The site has definitely come a long way and looks great! Thanks for letting me contribute.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, Allegra!

Without a site counter, I really don't know how many people visit it, but comments like this keep me working on it all the time.

Thanks all!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jul 5, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Thanks, Allegra!
> 
> Without a site counter, I really don't know how many people visit it, but comments like this keep me working on it all the time.
> 
> Thanks all!



I'll second the others comments on this !

Please keep up the good work, as a reference and getting new or changed ideas, your site is really full of interesting reading/articles !!!


----------

